# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Loopoor

## nevare

Het oortje van mijn zoontje is door gebroken en is dus nu een loopoor. Wanneer mag de kleine man weer douche en mag je nu nog neusspray gebruiken als zijn neusje nog verstopt zit.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hall nevare,

Ik heb informatie opgezocht:

*Wat is een loopoor?*
Wanneer er vocht uit het oor naar buiten komt, spreken we van een loopoor. Dit kan helder vocht zijn, maar ook pus of bloederig vocht. Het vocht komt meestal uit het middenoor. Het middenoor is een ruimte die normaal door het trommelvlies is afgesloten. Bij een loopoor zit er meestal een gaatje in het trommelvlies.
*Hoe ontstaat een loopoor?*
Vaak begint het met een gewone verkoudheid. Bij een verkoudheid ontstaat er vocht in het middenoor. Door de buis van Eustachius (het gangetje tussen middenoor en neus-keelholte) wordt het vocht uit het middenoor naar de neus-keelholte afgevoerd. Door de verkoudheid kan de buis van Eustachius dicht gaan zitten en raakt er vocht, met daarin het verkoudheidsvirus en soms ook bacteriën, gevangen in het middenoor. De druk in het middenoor stijgt. Het trommelvlies gaat bol staan en dat doet pijn. We spreken dan van een middenoorontsteking. Door de druk kan er een gaatje in het trommelvlies ontstaan. Het ontstekingsvocht loopt naar buiten, de druk neemt af en de pijn verdwijnt. Als er wat bloed meeloopt, kan dat geen kwaad.
*Adviezen*
Een kind met een loopoor mag gerust zwemmen, maar liever niet duiken of met het hoofd onder water. Dat is niet slecht voor de genezing, maar uw kind kan onder water plotseling duizelig worden. Douchen kan geen kwaad. Een kind met een loopoor kan tijdelijk minder goed horen. Zorg dus dat u er duidelijk en rustig tegen praat.
*Medicijnen*
Omdat een loopoor meestal vanzelf geneest, zijn er zelden medicijnen nodig. Als het na een week niet verbetert, bespreken we of uw kind antibiotica nodig heeft.
*Hoe gaat het verder?*
Een loopoor geneest vaak vanzelf. Meestal is het oor binnen twee weken weer droog. Het gaatje in het trommelvlies groeit meestal binnen een maand vanzelf weer dicht. Uw kind kan dan weer normaal horen. Een maand nadat het oor weer droog is, controleren we of het gaatje in het trommelvlies is genezen.
_(Bron: nhg.artsennet.nl)_
*Geneesmiddelen*
Een middenoorontsteking kan bij kinderen vanaf twee jaar gedurende drie dagen worden behandeld met paracetamol en een neusspray. Is de oorpijn daarna niet over, dan moet de huisarts worden geraadpleegd. Het lijkt misschien vreemd om een neusspray te gebruiken, maar daar is een goede reden voor. Het middenoor staat in verbinding met de buitenwereld via de ‘buis van Eustachius’ die in de neus uitkomt. Als die buis dicht zit kan vocht of etter (snot), wat bij een infectie in het middenoor wordt geproduceerd, niet afvloeien. Dit veroorzaakt pijn en gehoorverlies. Een neusspray doet het slijmvlies van de neus en buis van Eustachius slinken, waardoor het vocht weer kan afvloeien en de druk afneemt.
_(Bron: kring-apotheek.nl)_

Zoals hierboven te lezen valt kan douchen dus geen kwaad, alleen kan je kleine man wel duizelig worden als er veel water in zijn oren komt. Eventueel kan je rubber oordopjes kopen zodat er geen water in het oor kan komen.
Daarnaast is het niet schadelijk om neusspray te gebruiken en zelfs aan te raden volgens de informatie die ik las.
Hopelijk herstelt je kleine man snel weer!
Sterkte!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## nevare

Bedankt voor je reactie en bezorgdheid

groet
Vanes

----------

